# Mortuary Theme for 2013



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Since this Halloween will be my 35th Birthday I have decided it is time to let the kids go trick or treating on there own and throw a party. I had ideas galore rolling in my head but didn't come up with the theme until I went to Hello my sweet to check out the free printables someone else here suggested in a post. So far I plan on getting a bucky torso for the lunch meat and cheese then I am doing individual dirt n worms cups, shot glass cheese cakes, and coffin shaped brownies. For the party favor I am gonna get apothecary jars and put all sorts of candy in them and let everyone fill their own treat container (havn't decided bag vs something else). I could use some more ideas on how to decorate. I am just decorating the living and dinning room and the kitchen in this theme since I will have the haunted yard outside.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Toe-Tags with (safety pins) for name tags, use a brain mold to do jello, ice-cream, etc.
I'd also do miniature toe tags tied around the stems of glasses for people to put their name on, this keeps them from getting a new glass after they set one down, and forgetting which glass is theirs they get a new/clean glass instead.
I'd also stage a room or rooms as viewing rooms, maybe use a coffin or two as serving tables, and or for a DJ's stand. Toe pincher's or more modern caskets would work nicely for this. I'd make invitations that look like the invitation to a memorial servise than a traditional party invite. Have a traditional (for funerals) log book for guest's to sign. Do a large flat cake to look like a tombstone with a funny epitaph on it. Maybe have a large photo of yourself on an easel black ribbons or crepe on it, maybe some flowers too. I'd be tempted to go to an actual mortuary and see what you like or don't like too.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you fontgeek!! I never thought of some of those ideas!!!


----------



## RavenHollow (Jun 19, 2013)

Black floral wreaths are great for this theme - buy cheap artificial flower garlands from a discount store, coil them into wreaths, and spray paint black. Use black satin ribbon to hang them. I have made several of these, they look great on doors, windows, fireplace, etc. Also it would be great to have someone dressed as the "undertaker" complete with old fashioned top hat. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Morbid organ music being played inside/and or outside the foyer can help set the mood too. It should be fairly subtle and quiet though.
Make up signs for places like your kitchen, the bathroom etc. that reflect the kinds of rooms you would expect to find at a mortuary. i.e. Embalming Room for the kitchen, Body Prep for the bathroom, etc.
Renaming your dishes (food) to something more ghastly/funeral like can help sell the theme too. Though I would recommend listing the contents and maybe it's normal name to avoid hassles and allergic reactions. Listing whether something has peanuts, peanut oil, etc., and listing things that are gluten free will help many and keep you (or others) from losing your night to questions (or paramedics). Punch or other beverages can be listed as different types of embalming fluids. Signs requesting people to be quiet or respectful because there is a service going on can help too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

RavenHollow said:


> Black floral wreaths are great for this theme - buy cheap artificial flower garlands from a discount store, coil them into wreaths, and spray paint black. Use black satin ribbon to hang them. I have made several of these, they look great on doors, windows, fireplace, etc.


Or black duct tape wreaths:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35595


----------

